# Can anyone identify this type of Pine Tree?



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Sorry, but weird question here. I've been seeing this type of tree mainly used in landscaping around my area. Its a pine with "not so many branches" on it. Just wondering if someone else has seen this or can ID for me? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Xplorer (May 8, 2012)

Not native to the eastern states. Have a book to identify trees & it's not in it.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for checking Xplorer. I didn't think it was native to eastern states, my father would have a fit if I planted it anyways (forester).


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

I see a lot of these around NWA and in fact my neighbor has several. According to my resident expert (wife) they are referred to Charlie Brown Blue Atlas Cedars which are selective trimming on a regular Blue Atlas Cedar. Not sure what zones they will grow in.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Awesome C5GUY! I went to the local nursery today and they said the same thing. Blue Atlas Cedar. Unfortunately can grow 60 feet, which I thought they would be smaller. If I read your post earlier today I would have saved a trip to the nursery. Thanks for everyones help!


----------

